# Problem trying to reply



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was trying to reply to the thread about the Premier membership and got this msg 
*richoso1*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home 

Amy suggestions???


----------



## richtee (Apr 1, 2008)

Got the same message too, Pepperdude.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 1, 2008)

you need to go to the announcements for guests and members to really see whats it about..........think you have to anty up 15 bux first to access that page


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 1, 2008)

dont know for sure but i think something happend cause i cant even find that post anywhere anymore.i joined just for giggles for support to the sight and was green for a short while but that dissapeard to. like i said  somthing happend some where. im sure theyll take care of it they allways do


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2008)

I just used my other identity to try and replicate the problem and was unable to do so..

If the problem continues, please let me know.

As far as the green, it seems that most folks do not want to have their name color changed to green. If you do want yours to change to green (a very nice color I think) just let me know in a PM and I will take care of that pronto.

I want you guys to be proud to be green


----------

